# Fisher Minute Mount will not Float



## corey_yvette (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi,

I have a Fisher Minute Mount that won't float. When I press 'lower' on the joystick it will not drop to the ground. I have to hold the stick down until the plow hits the ground. and then, even if I hold the stick down, it won't float. I'm also not able to push the ram down when the plow is dropped to the ground. Don't know if these problems are related.

Does anyone know why I can't get the plow to float?


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Is there a light that indicates it's in "Float Mode"? If so, does it come on? Do you hold it for a couple seconds after it is on the ground? Then you leave it on while trying to push it down. Next, check that the wiring harness is securely connected. Inspect all the pins for any that are bent or damaged. 

I had a new MM that didn't want to go into float sometimes. I'd have to hold the toggle down again after I tried pushing the triangle and it didn't want to budge.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Mick;335251 said:


> Is there a light that indicates it's in "Float Mode"? If so, does it come on? Do you hold it for a couple seconds after it is on the ground? Then you leave it on while trying to push it down. Next, check that the wiring harness is securely connected. Inspect all the pins for any that are bent or damaged.
> 
> I had a new MM that didn't want to go into float sometimes. I'd have to hold the toggle down again after I tried pushing the triangle and it didn't want to budge.


Is that indicator light only on the fishstick?? i only know of a power light on the joystick controller.


----------



## corey_yvette (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi,

There is only the power light on the controller.

When I push down on the joystick the light goes out.

I can hold the stick down for 2 mintues and nothing changes.

Could it be something in the controlelr box?


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I have a "float" light on my Fishtik and thought I remembered having it on the toggle switch, too. But it's been almost a year ago I sold it, so maybe I'm mistaken.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

The joystick (the OLD way, before the invention of the Fish-stick) has no float button.
When you press down it enters float until it recieves another command (until the switch is closed for another circuit). Yes, that is the same problem why you can;t push down the lift arm- no float means no down.

Check the joystick contacts inside- make sure they are not interfering with each other. Each direction should be distinct.

There's no fancy electronics- you're simply closing switches in the box with the joystick handle, so the wires coming our "could" be jumpered (carefully) to deturmine if it's the joystick or something else.
since you have down when you're holding the stick down, I would investigate the float relay.


----------



## nichols (May 17, 2006)

Mine does that every so often, too, right after I've put the plow on. If I wiggle the plug on the grille of the truck, it usually clears things up, and will be fine afterwards. Give that a shot before you go crazy troubleshooting.


----------



## corey_yvette (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi,

Thanks for the input.

I wiggeled the plug, cleaned it and plugged it back in and I still have the same problem.

The controll says float below lower. I will see if there are any cross in the wiring.

Thanks,

CR


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

If you have to hold the stick down to float I suspect it's controler related, but you mayhave a broken wire in the harness. It's common on the plow side of the plugs very close to the connector. Fisher sells replacement pigtailed connectors IF you determine that's the cause.


----------



## corey_yvette (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks,

I will look into that.

CR


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

justme-;339567 said:


> If you have to hold the stick down to float I suspect it's controler related, but you mayhave a broken wire in the harness. It's common on the plow side of the plugs very close to the connector. Fisher sells replacement pigtailed connectors IF you determine that's the cause.


My fisher guy said they don't sell the pigtails any more. I replaced mine with another 6way plug just last night because I had a pulled out wire on the truck side right at the connector.

Edit, if you do replace the connector I recommend leaving an 1/8th of an inch of the colors showing on the wires on both sides of the connector. The colors DO NOT match up directly so you have to be very careful when doing repairs.


----------

